# Privately Sharing Files & Folders Over Internet



## ispote (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I have one computer which serves as Server in our office. Our all files like .doc, .docx, xls, .xlsx, etc. are stored in one folder in this computer. The OS of this PC is Windows XP SP2 and it is having BSNL Wired Broadband @ 2.0 mbps speed. I have recently purchased another *desktop* which is installed remotely on a location 150 KMs away from our office. This PC is having Windows 7 Ultimate and internet in form of BSNL EVDO Card and Idea 2G GSM Data card (Additional alternate to BSNL, No 3G facilities in the rural area).

Now my question is: Is there any way so that I can have full access (Read/Write/Delete) to the files and folders in the office PC (More precisely, only to our specific "Office Data" folder)? The access should be most secured and should be accessible only by my remote PC over internet.
Also, please let me know what precautions should I take while I establish a connection with the PC? Preferably, I expect freeware solution for this.

Thank you in advance,


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 18, 2013)

Use dropbox or google drive
Turn off public sharing and you are good to go


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 18, 2013)

^ those will not serve to op as it'd require regular, incremental upload of files.

@op- why not remote desktop ?

If that doesn't work, teamviewer will do.


----------



## ispote (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello Friends,
Thank you for your replies. Actually, as @dashing.sujay said, I do not prefer cloud-based solution for this.
@dashing.sujay: Can you please tell me how can I achieve my purpose using Remote Desktop or Teamviewer? Frankly, I have never used any of these. Also, is TeamViewer a freeware application?
Thanks


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 18, 2013)

+1 for Teamviewer. it is freeware

Use TeamViewer For a Remote Connection Between Two Computers


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 18, 2013)

ispote said:


> Hello Friends,
> Thank you for your replies. Actually, as @dashing.sujay said, I do not prefer cloud-based solution for this.
> @dashing.sujay: Can you please tell me how can I achieve my purpose using Remote Desktop or Teamviewer? Frankly, I have never used any of these. Also, is TeamViewer a freeware application?
> Thanks



Yes. TeamViewer is a free app, not for commercial use.

TeamViewer gives us an option to set up in such a way that, you can connect to that computer from a remote place, anytime, working like as you're sitting on that computer, with help of remote ID/pass.

Also, Remote Desktop is windows default solution for these things, but even I haven't used it ever, the former should be hassle free though. Give both a try and use which you find easy and your work being done.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 18, 2013)

i'd go with teamviewer too... I learnt about it recently when i saw my teacher using teamviewer to get some files from his home PC..
pretty easy to setup too.


----------



## ispote (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello Friends,

Thank you for your suggestions. I will try to use TeamViewer now.


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Nov 19, 2013)

You can also use Ammyy Admin remote desktop tool. Ammyy is free, and compact(File size is just 700 KB) and no need to install. Just launch the EXE file to connect to someother PC, which has Ammyy running in it. Very easy to use. Just give it shot guys.

Ammyy Admin - Free Zero-Config Remote Desktop Software, Remote Desktop Connection and Remote Access Software


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 19, 2013)

^does it stutters like teamviewer ?


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Nov 20, 2013)

No, it doesn't.


dashing.sujay said:


> ^does it stutters like teamviewer ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 20, 2013)

ramkumarvcbe said:


> No, it doesn't.



OK, thanks for sharing, will try.


----------

